# Silenced Voices - Verstummte Stimmen



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

When we were wandering over the Green hill we discovered the outdoor exhibition 'Silenced Voices' - The Bayreuther Festspiele and "the Jews" from 1876 to 1945. I've made photos from all the grey metal panels that have been located in the Richard Wagner Park since 2012. The main language is German, the summary is in English.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The order of the 51 panels is not mentioned.


----------

